# New Kitten, Bloody Stools



## shicagah (Jun 1, 2008)

Hello!

My mom just recently brought a new kitten home within the last few days. She took her into the vet yesterday and she is currently being treated for a "cold" as she is very sneezy.

She was prescribed a dose of Clavamox twice a day, .25 ml, once every two hours. So far, she's has three doses and is due her forth tonight.

Yesterday afternoon my mom took note of bloody stool in the litterbox. The blood is towards the end of the stool and she said that the kitten has pooped only once yesterday and once today. She said the the kitten, Tree, has been more sleepy than she would expect and eight week old kitten to be. The stool yesterday was diarrhea and the stool today was firm and then has a mucus consistency towards the end, where the blood was.

She said that Tree peed twice yesterday and only once today, and that she thought that she would also be relieving herself more along with the fact that she should be more active than she currently is. She is not lethargic, per say, merely more sleepy than what she would expect. 

She is going into the vet again tomorrow to get checked out. We have a stool sample set aside. In the mean time, we'd like to know if anyone has any advice or suggestions as to what could be going on with her.


----------



## shicagah (Jun 1, 2008)

A picture of the second stool.


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

Blood on the stool can be caused by stress, but may also indicate parasitic infection - specifically giardia and/or coccidia. Speak with your vet about them. Upper respiratory infections can knock the wind out of a feline's sails, so sleepiness is a typical response. Clavamox can also cause inappetance (and other forms of GI upset), so don't be surprised if she loses interest in food and/or redevelops diarrhea. It would be a good idea to mix a probiotic into her food once a day while she's on the antibiotic and for a week afterwards to repopulate her beneficial gut bacteria. The most common feline URI's are viral. Antibiotics won't have any effectiveness against a viral infection, but they can help prevent secondary bacterial infections.

Try to collect a fresh fecal sample to take to the vet tomorrow - the fresher the better. Better yet, let the vet collect a fecal sample in the office.

Do not allow your vet to administer any vaccinations while the kitten is ill. Wait until she is healthy again before vaccinating.

Laurie


----------

